# C10 Suzuki gauge installation



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

May be upgrading to a DF30 on my 13 Whaler soon, thinking of the C10 gauge instead of analog. 

Has anyone put one on before? I know I’ll need the gauge, the sending wire, anything else? Is it worth having the C10 on a small boat?


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I like to get as much info as possible. See my thread on my 60 Suzuki temps. I wouldn't have known, if not for the C10.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I believe you need an nmea2k network and all that goes with it.


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

Marsh, did you do the install yourself?

that’s my question, what all goes with a NMEA 2k network if just a single gauge and no communicating GPS or other electronics? Just a powered NMEA T connector?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Google nmea2000 starter kits. They have everything you need most times.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

You need a interface cable, sds adapter and a nmea 2k setup. I set mine up to my garmin with a analog gauge.


----------



## jeopardy954 (Jun 7, 2017)

So sounds like the parts needed would be, along with approximate costs (per a quick google search):

C10 gauge- 500ish

NMEA starter kit - 100

SMIS to SDS adapter - 50

Interface cable - 100 dollars

.....does this sound correct? The starter kit looks like it includes the power cable to actually power the NMEA network, SDS cable goes from engine to interface cable, then interface cable into NMEA backbone, which then goes into C10 gauge? Is this right?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

With all the failures they have had with the C10 gages, both new and old, I think I'd save the money and connect right to my MFD.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I didn't do it myself. I was answering the do I think it worth it part of your question.


----------

